# MTBlerinnen aus München und Umland bzw. aus dem Voralpenland



## Ghost78 (3. April 2011)

Hallo liebe Mädels, 

ich, 32, aus München-Daglfing suche Mädels die mit mir zusammen gerne mal an den WEs in die Berge fahren möchten, aber auch mal in München ein bisschen biken. Im Moment fahre ich überwiegend alleine (mein Freund hat selten Zeit) und das ist etwas langweilig.

Aktuell kann ich mit einer Kondition bis ca. 1200 hm dienen. Fahrtechnisch bewege ich mich wohl auf Ebene fortgeschr. Anfänger. Trails der Skala 0 und 1 klappen meist. STS2 ist noch zu schwer zum Fahren. 

Gerne kann ich auch ein paar Links zu Touren schicken, die ich schon gefahren bin. 
Grundsätzlich möchte ich einfach ein paar nette Mädels finden, die auch die Berge lieben, mit denen man gemeinsam schöne Touren fahren kann und Sßa an Bewegung haben. 

Freue mich über Nachrichten,
Heike


----------



## chayenne06 (3. April 2011)

Also hier in Rosenheim bist immer willkommen!

können gerne  zusammen fahren!
wenn du magst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zestyfied (4. April 2011)

Liebe Mädls
ich würd mich freun - auch über andere Aktivitäten in den Bergen - bin sofort dabei, je nach Kondition.


----------



## zestyfied (4. April 2011)

Ach was mir noch einfällt. Mit 1200 zu dienen ist doch ganz ordentlich. War am WE am Roßstein und muss sagen, der Winter hat mir den ein oder anderen Höhenmeter abgenommen


----------



## zestyfied (4. April 2011)

Jetzt fällt mir noch was ein:
Werd laut Wetterbericht am Donnerstag noch ne Runde drehen - da soll es wieder sehr schön werden.

@Heike:
Fährst du auch den München Marathon am WE mit?


----------



## Fup (4. April 2011)

Hallo die Damen,

schaut doch mal bei der DIMB vorbei. Wir sind einige Mädels und ein - wie ich finde - tolles Jahresprogramm zum Mitfahren gibt's auch.

Nächster Stammtisch zum Kennenlernen und Verabreden ist Dienstag, 12.04. im Alten Wirt in Thalkirchen ab 19 Uhr. Vorher gibt's ne Runde über die Isartrails.

Einfach mal in diesem Thread vorbeischauen: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=138271&page=23

Oder hier: http://www.dimb.de/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=91&Itemid=92

Viele Grüße

Annette


----------



## zestyfied (4. April 2011)

Hi,
klingt interessant für mich....


----------



## Ghost78 (4. April 2011)

zestyfied schrieb:


> Ach was mir noch einfällt. Mit 1200 zu dienen ist doch ganz ordentlich. War am WE am Roßstein und muss sagen, der Winter hat mir den ein oder anderen Höhenmeter abgenommen


 
Na 1200 hm gehen, aber ich lasse mir auch die Zeit 

Bist denn auf den Roßstein gut hochgekommen? Liegt auf knapp 1500hm , oder? Von wo aus biste denn gefahren? 

Ich bin vor 2 Wochen vom Schliersee hoch zum Spitzingsattel und wollte von dort aus zur oberen Firstalm - hat leider nicht geklappt, da auf der Forststrasse noch zu viel Schnee/ Eis auf der Schotterpiste lag...

Diesen Sa hat die Zeit nur für den Blomberg gereicht. Da war aber alles frei 

Grüßle


----------



## zestyfied (4. April 2011)

Hey, hatte keine Lust mehr das Rad zu tragen auf den Rossstein. Fahr von Fleck aus.
Blomberg stand auch auf der eventuellen Zielliste


----------



## Gio` (4. April 2011)

Hallo! Für Mädels-Touren bin ich auch gerne zu haben , vor allem jedesmal dass mein Freund keine Zeit oder Lust hat 

Nur habe ich mit der MTB-Saison noch nicht angefangen . Jetzt habe ich aber Skier und Tourenskier endgültig in den Keller gebracht und spätestens am Sa drehe ich die erste Runde an der Isar.

Evtl. gehe ich zum DIMB Treff am 12.04...


----------



## Deleted168745 (4. April 2011)

Hallo Ihr

Meine Habitation wird diesen Sommer nach Garmisch-Partenkirchen verlegt..über zweirädrige Gesellschaft dort würde ich mich auch sehr freuen 
An meiner Bergaufperformance üb ich grade^^ aber wenn ich viel Vorsprung kriege - kann man auch mich _pünktlich _am Gipfel erwartenbergab is dann schonwieder wengerl schmerzfreier...

&falls die ein oder andere auch Klettert oder Skifährt...

....

vlg Ane


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zestyfied (4. April 2011)

Ja Mensch, das wird ja immer besser hier!
Ich such auch noch ne zuverlässige Kletterpartnerin, oder eine Bergziege für schöne Touren, Klettersteige usw....! Juhuuu endlich Mädls die SPORT mögen!


----------



## Deleted168745 (4. April 2011)

zestyfied schrieb:


> (...)
> Ich such auch noch ne zuverlässige *Kletterpartnerin*, oder eine *Bergziege* für schöne Touren, Klettersteige usw....! Juhuuu endlich Mädls die SPORT mögen!


----------



## zestyfied (4. April 2011)

Na da scheint aber eine auf der ähnlichen Welle zu schwimmen


----------



## Gio` (5. April 2011)

zestyfied schrieb:


> Ja Mensch, das wird ja immer besser hier!
> Ich such auch noch ne zuverlässige Kletterpartnerin, oder eine Bergziege für schöne Touren, Klettersteige usw....! Juhuuu endlich Mädls die SPORT mögen!



Es gibt mehr als man denkt!
Hey wenn du mal bei der Thalkirchner Kletterhalle vorbeischauen möchtest... Du redest von eine zuverlässige Kletterpartnerin, also, beim sichern bin ich definitiv Spitze... Beim klettern selbst bin ich absolut verrostet (Mädls sind sportlich aber auch ehrlich )


----------



## zestyfied (6. April 2011)

Hey, also gerne. Ich würd mich freuen. Können gern mal ein Schnuppertag einlegen  Was heißt schon Spitze im Klettern? Ich denk zu viel nach beim Klettern, daher geht da wenig voran udn war am Finger verletzt (!) so ein Müll über den Winter! Und mit einer Hand/Arm klettert es sich enorm schlecht hab ich festgestellt.


----------



## mtbbee (7. April 2011)

Fup schrieb:


> Hallo die Damen,
> 
> schaut doch mal bei der DIMB vorbei. Wir sind einige Mädels und ein - wie ich finde - tolles Jahresprogramm zum Mitfahren gibt's auch.
> 
> ...



Dankeschön für den Hinweis   - komme(n) auch wieder vorbei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chayenne06 (9. April 2011)

so, heute in wildbad kreuth gestartet, zur EHJ-Klause und dann weiter zur Valepp. 
dazwischen noch einen trail gerockt 
war wirklich eine schön tour, und mit Ghost78 eine tolle touren partnerin  
sehr gerne wieder!


----------



## Ghost78 (10. April 2011)

Tach auch... Ja muss sagen war gestern wirklich sehr schön. Danke der Blumen übrigens... Kann das Kompliment nur zurückgeben, Chayenne06! Hat viel Spaß gemacht. Hab da schon was im Auge für die nächste Tour 

VG Ghost78


----------



## chayenne06 (10. April 2011)

und was??
wie wars heute denn?


----------



## Ghost78 (10. April 2011)

Huaaaaah, war dann schon a bisserl anstregend zum Schluß.... Sind Nußdorf - Duftbräu - Schwarzries - Kranzhorn und am Flüßle wieder retour nach Nußdorf. Aber: Die Abfahrt vom Kranzhorn war richtig schön flowig 

Muss mir jetzt mal die Bilder ansehen... Heute natürlich wieder keine gemacht! 

PS: Wegen dem Oster-WE: Danke und ... bin dran. LG


----------



## chayenne06 (10. April 2011)

ui - wars die runde ausm buch? das selbe hab ich wohl auch 
muss ich gleich mal nachsehen. dann warst ja sozusagen gleich bei mir ums eck 

PS: ...bist dran?? wäre ja cool wenns was wird !!!


----------



## Ghost78 (10. April 2011)

Hm wenn du dasselbe hast wie ich... irgendwas mit chiemhauer alpen (Tour 3). 
So meld mich jetzt mal ab... muss a mal a bissl ausruhen .
Meld mich die Tage
Ciaosen


----------



## Gio` (14. April 2011)

Antwort an zestyied vom 06.04...
Schön wär's! Spitze am klettern war nicht gemeint, ich habe Spitze am sichern geschrieben  Ich wollte damit ein paar Punkte als zuverlässige Kletterpartnerin gewinnen...  und jemanden finden, der mir den Seil bei einem 6- einhängt... Wenn es bei dir mit einer Hand geht, dann bist Du die Spitzenkletterin!!


----------



## zestyfied (18. April 2011)

@ GIO:

Sollt machbar sein =) Bin nächste Woche im Kletterurlaub - Mehrseillängen, endliche wieder. Können gern danach mal gehen =)


----------



## Gio` (20. April 2011)

OK! Viel Spaß am Fels und treffen wir uns irgendwann im Mai.

Ich schicke dir eine private Nachricht mit meiner e-mail Adresse...

Und jetzt Schluss mit dem Kletter-Thread, die Mädels wollen hier mountanbiken!


----------



## Gio` (20. April 2011)

Apropo MTB, ich wurde am 1.Mai eine Tour um die 1000hm fahren, hätte Lust am Tegernsee, Schliersee oder beim Valepp. Ich suche was aus dann melde mich wieder nächste Woche, falls jemand noch mitkommen möchte...

Baci, Giovanna


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chayenne06 (20. April 2011)

Gio` schrieb:


> Apropo MTB, ich wurde am 1.Mai eine Tour um die 1000hm fahren, hätte Lust am Tegernsee, Schliersee oder beim Valepp. Ich suche was aus dann melde mich wieder nächste Woche, falls jemand noch mitkommen möchte...
> 
> Baci, Giovanna



hört sich gut an- bis 1000hm könnte bei mir gehen. kommt aber auf die steigungen drauf an. und das wetter muss passen.
gute nacht


----------



## Ghost78 (22. April 2011)

chayenne06 schrieb:


> hört sich gut an- bis 1000hm könnte bei mir gehen. kommt aber auf die steigungen drauf an. und das wetter muss passen.
> gute nacht


 
Moin zusammen, 

je nach Gesundheitszustand und Zeit wäre ich ggfs. auch dabei...

LG und frohe Ostern


----------



## Palante (22. April 2011)

Ha, ich denke, hier bin ich richtig, oder Ghost78? 
Ich wäre auch am Start!


----------



## Ghost78 (22. April 2011)

Palante schrieb:


> Ha, ich denke, hier bin ich richtig, oder Ghost78?
> Ich wäre auch am Start!


 
Aber immer doch


----------



## Deleted168745 (25. April 2011)

Gio` schrieb:


> Und jetzt Schluss mit dem Kletter-Thread, die Mädels wollen hier mountanbiken!



Stimmt gaaanich während den 7 Seillängen am Samstag in der schönen Tiroler Bergwelt hab ich nicht einmal an Mountainbiken gedacht... oh, darf man das hier überhaupt schreiben *duck und weg*


----------



## Gio` (26. April 2011)

...zum Beispiel, klassisch:
Bad Wiessee - Aueralm - Neuhüttenalm (soll ca 550hm sein)
dann Trail runter zum Hirschtalsattel
dann wieder den Weg 613 hoch bis man links abbiegt, hoch am Brandkopf vorbei (noch ca 250hm)
dann runter bis zur RB3 und zurück.
Hm- Abkürzungen (am Hirschtalsattel) und Verlängerungen (z.B. nach Kreuth uber den H3, ich schätze noch 200hm?) sind laut meine Karte möglich.

Andere Vorschläge sind willkommen!

Ich bin spätestens am Freitag wieder online....


----------



## Ghost78 (27. April 2011)

Gio` schrieb:


> ...zum Beispiel, klassisch:
> Bad Wiessee - Aueralm - Neuhüttenalm (soll ca 550hm sein)
> dann Trail runter zum Hirschtalsattel
> dann wieder den Weg 613 hoch bis man links abbiegt, hoch am Brandkopf vorbei (noch ca 250hm)
> ...


 
Schöne Tour, allerdings bin ich am WE raus!
Ein andermal!


----------



## chayenne06 (27. April 2011)

Gio` schrieb:


> ...zum Beispiel, klassisch:
> Bad Wiessee - Aueralm - Neuhüttenalm (soll ca 550hm sein)
> dann Trail runter zum Hirschtalsattel
> dann wieder den Weg 613 hoch bis man links abbiegt, hoch am Brandkopf vorbei (noch ca 250hm)
> ...




trails fahren hört sich gut an


----------



## Tatü (27. April 2011)

Gio` schrieb:


> ...zum Beispiel, klassisch:
> Bad Wiessee - Aueralm - Neuhüttenalm (soll ca 550hm sein)
> dann Trail runter zum Hirschtalsattel
> dann wieder den Weg 613 hoch bis man links abbiegt, hoch am Brandkopf vorbei (noch ca 250hm)
> ...



@ Gio`:
bist du diese Tour schon einmal gefahren? 
Ist der Abschnitt hoch zum Brandkopf fahrbar und runter dann auch wieder oder ist da viel Tragerei?

Dieses Wochenende habe ich leider immer erst ab 15:00 Uhr zeit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gio` (30. April 2011)

Tatü schrieb:


> @ Gio`:
> bist du diese Tour schon einmal gefahren?
> Ist der Abschnitt hoch zum Brandkopf fahrbar und runter dann auch wieder oder ist da viel Tragerei?
> 
> Dieses Wochenende habe ich leider immer erst ab 15:00 Uhr zeit.



Hallo Tatü, die Frage ist berechtigt! Den Abschnitt zum Brandkopf bin ich vor ein paar Wochen gewandert, ist ein breiter Weg und nie zu steil. Von dort runter bis zum Tal weiß ich aber nicht, wie es genau ist, bis zur Rauh Alm sah von oben ok aus. Auf meiner Kompass Karte ist die Strecke aber als MTB-Weg gekennzeichnet...
Wenn das Wetter nicht zu schlecht ist fahre ich sicher hin. Ich melde mich morgen Nachmittag mit den letzten Infos.


----------



## Ghost78 (30. April 2011)

Hallo Mädels, 

also ich kann Euch beruhigen, sofern ihr den Weg von den Neuhüttenalmen runter (Trail) über den Hirschtalsattel hoch Richtung Seekarkreuz (bleibt rechts liegen) und dann runter über einen kurzen Forstwegabschnitt zur Rauhalm. Danach folgt ein gut fahrbarer Trail (Wiese, Karrenweg, Wurzeltrail/Wiese, der wenns Nass ist etwas schlammig ist). 

Das geht alles eben je nach Fahrkönnen und Wetterlage.
Viel Spaß Euch.


----------



## Gio` (30. April 2011)

Danke dir!
Die Wettervorhersage ist leider nicht 100% gut, en bisschen Wasser wird bestimmt 'runterkommen, wer möchte trotzdem noch mitkommen?

Eine Frundin von mir kommt evtl. auch mit, in dem Fall ist mein Auto komplett voll. (Oder wäre die BOB für die Münchnerinnen eine Option? Bis Bad Wessee kommt man aber nicht hin?)
Man könnte sich um halb zehn in Bad Wiessee am Parkplatz des Söllbachtales treffen.


----------



## chayenne06 (30. April 2011)

ich bin leider nicht dabei. wetter zieht mittags schon zu, zumindest war es eben so. 
werde somit schon am vormittag in rosenheim biken gehen.


----------



## Tatü (30. April 2011)

Ich bin morgen auch nicht dabei, mit dem Gewitter ist es mir zu unsicher.


----------



## Gio` (30. April 2011)

Hallo Leute,

na ja da habt ihr Recht, der Tag ist nicht so versprechend! Ich telefoniere mit Claudia morgen früh und wir entscheiden dann ob wir trotzem fahren oder nicht. Mit euch sehen wir uns beim schönem Wetter, hoffentich bald! Einen schönen Sonntag!
(war es am 1.Mai mal überhaupt schönes Wetter??? Ich erinnere mich an die letzen 3 Jahre und...)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pfadfinderin (1. Mai 2011)

Ist schon lange her, 2005, 2006 und 2007 war´s super am 1. Mai.


----------



## bella (2. Mai 2011)

@Giovanna und @all,
ist wer am Mittwoch abend mit Licht fuer diese Runde zu haben?

Bad Wiessee -> Aueralm -> Neuhüttenalm Hirschtalsattel und über den Stinkergraben zurück zum Söllbachparkplatz.


----------



## Gio` (2. Mai 2011)

Hallo Mädels
schade dass es mit euch am So nicht geklappt hat!
Am Ende haben wir uns an mtb-munich angeschlossen (damit ich nicht allein die Schuld tragen mußte wenn wir nass werden sollten...) und sind die Hohe Kiste Tour gefahren. Also doch ein bisschen anstrengender als ich ursprunglich machen wollte aber es hat gut geklappt und ist hinter uns! Und trotzt drohendes Wetter haben wir keinen Tropfen Regen bekommen, das war echt Glück!


----------



## zestyfied (3. Mai 2011)

Hallo Mädls,
bin wieder dahaaahaaa! Kroatien war toll, was ist denn das hier für ein Wetter? Wurden auch das ein oder andere Mal nass - ganz toll in der Mehrseillänge - aber das Biken war auch nicht schlecht. Mich hats doch glatt vom Rad geweht! Abwechslungsreiche Tage liegen hinter mir und jetzt geht der "normale Wahnsinn" weiter....


----------



## Gio` (3. Mai 2011)

bella schrieb:


> @Giovanna und @all,
> ist wer am Mittwoch abend mit Licht fuer diese Runde zu haben?
> 
> Bad Wiessee -> Aueralm -> Neuhüttenalm Hirschtalsattel und über den Stinkergraben zurück zum Söllbachparkplatz.



Abenteuerlich! Ganz im Dunklen oder noch mit Tageslicht starten?
Leider hat morgen mein Fahrrad ein Arzttermin D) bei der Werkstatt (leichter Achter am Hinterrad + rechte Bremse die ein bisschen zu spät zieht), je nach Startzeit könnte es am Fri oder irgendwann in den nächsten Wochen gehen..


----------



## zestyfied (3. Mai 2011)

Also ich bin irgendwie nicht mehr so ganz am durchblicken - wer wohnt denn ungefähr wo auf der Karte? Wir könnten uns ja dann mal überlegen zb ne Runde in München auf den Trails zu drehen an nem Nachmittag (zb Freitag) in naher Zukunft?
Falls noch jemand Lust hat auf andere Sportschandtaten, mir einfach mal schreiben - hätt da noch sowas wie Orientierungslaufen im Ärmel


----------



## bella (4. Mai 2011)

Gio`, ich will um 19.00 Uhr losfahren, in der Aueralm einkehren und den Abstecher über den Hirschtalsattel lasse ich heute bleiben, weil es weit runtergeschneit und geregnet hat. Es ist, anders als jetzt in München, noch immer bewölkt und arschkalt. In den nächsten Wochen ist dann auch länger hell. Würde mich freuen!


----------



## Gio` (5. Mai 2011)

zestyfied schrieb:


> Also ich bin irgendwie nicht mehr so ganz am durchblicken - wer wohnt denn ungefähr wo auf der Karte? Wir könnten uns ja dann mal überlegen zb ne Runde in München auf den Trails zu drehen an nem Nachmittag (zb Freitag) in naher Zukunft?
> Falls noch jemand Lust hat auf andere Sportschandtaten, mir einfach mal schreiben - hätt da noch sowas wie Orientierungslaufen im Ärmel



Also, ich wohne in Thalkirchen....


----------



## zestyfied (5. Mai 2011)

@ Gio: Ich München Ost =) 

Ich seh schon, das wird noch!


----------



## Gio` (5. Mai 2011)

bella schrieb:


> Gio`, ich will um 19.00 Uhr losfahren, in der Aueralm einkehren und den Abstecher über den Hirschtalsattel lasse ich heute bleiben, weil es weit runtergeschneit und geregnet hat. Es ist, anders als jetzt in München, noch immer bewölkt und arschkalt. In den nächsten Wochen ist dann auch länger hell. Würde mich freuen!



Bella, wie war's gestern? Ich bin gestern mit dem Fahhrad "nur" in die Arbeit gefahren (flache 27km hin, abends wieder zurück) und ich bin mit Eisblöcke an den Füssen ans Ziel gekommen... brrr.... Naja, Frauenfüße...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bella (9. Mai 2011)

^^nur 3°, aber es war schön. In der Hütte war es aufgeheizt wie im Saunaclub und für die Abfahrt hatte ich die richtigen Klamotten eingepackt  

@zestyfied, ich wohne in Bad Wiessee


----------



## Tatü (9. Mai 2011)

Hat morgen jemand spontan zeit tagsüber?


----------



## zestyfied (9. Mai 2011)

Ich werde morgen bisschen fahren, aber wo und wie weiß ich noch nicht  Heut erstmal Beine hoch

Was hast du denn vor Tatü?


----------



## Tatü (9. Mai 2011)

entweder Isar oder Berge ich habs mir noch nicht so genau überlegt evtl. Tegernsee?


----------



## Ghost78 (9. Mai 2011)

Also ich wär auch mal für ne leichte abendtour zu haben. habe zwar ne recht gut lampe, würde aber mir bekannte strecken dann bei dunkelheit trotzdem bevorzugen ;-). Bsp. Blomberg oder auch Aueralm


----------



## zestyfied (19. Mai 2011)

Hallo...wollte das Thema mal nach oben schieben =)


----------



## Gio` (25. Mai 2011)

...sind alle auf andere Threads gewandert? ups... geradelt?


----------



## Ghost78 (26. Mai 2011)

Überlege am Samstag Vormittag oder Nachmittag eine Runde zu drehen... Chiemgauer Alpen evtl... +/- 1000 HM. Jmd Interesse?


----------



## chayenne06 (26. Mai 2011)

Ich bin am Tegernsee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ghost78 (27. Mai 2011)

Mädels, 

da sich für Samstag keine erwärmen kann bzw. wohl alle am Tegersee Marathon sind....

Ist jemand am Sonntag für ne Tour zu finden? Gebiet eher Karwendel oder Chiemgauer Alpen (wegen Marathon). Tourlänge/-Höhe nach Absprache (evtl. 1000 Hm +)

Grüßle


----------



## Tatü (28. Mai 2011)

Ich kann nicht bin im Urlaub


----------



## Charly7880 (7. Juni 2011)

Hallo,
ich würde morgen gern biken. Entweder wenn das Wetter hält gegen nachmittag in die Berge fahren und eine kleine Runde drehen oder Isartrails.
Hat jemand Lust mitzukommen?

LG, Katja


----------



## Ghost78 (8. Juni 2011)

Sorry - habs erst heute gesehen.... Überlege - sofern es arbeitstechn. klappen sollte - am Freitag früher Feierabend zu machen und dann noch ne Runde in den Bergen zu drehen (Tölz/Tegernsee?). Mädels?


----------



## chayenne06 (8. Juni 2011)

was heißt hier früher feierabend machen?
lg


----------



## Charly7880 (8. Juni 2011)

Freitag könnte ich wahrscheinlich ab nachmittag auch.
Wie schauts morgen aus, hab frei. Jemand Lust?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ghost78 (9. Juni 2011)

mädels... morgen nachmittag/abend.... wie siehts aus?


----------



## Tatü (10. Juni 2011)

Leider kann ich diesen Freitag nicht aber hat jemand am Samstag nachmittag Lust und Zeit für eine Isarrunde oder etwas kurzes an den Alpen? Kurz da ich erst ab nachmittags kann.


----------



## chayenne06 (10. Juni 2011)

hmmm also morgen siehts wetter nicht wirklich toll aus. zumindest hier für RO und tegernsee solls regnen.. sonst würde ich mit Ghost78 fahren! müssen wir aber noch ausmachen- und wenn fahren wir schon am vormittag los.
lg


----------



## Ghost78 (11. Juni 2011)

@Tatü.... wo würdest du denn fahren wollen in den Bergen? Chayenne und ich haben die Entscheidung ob wann und wo wir fahren erstmal auf heute vormittag vertagt. Mir würde sowas wie Richtung Freudenreichalm ab Schliersee oder Rotwandrunde oder Aueralm vorschweben (leicht), da die Woche recht anstregend war.

Schade, aber gestern wäre abends noch optimales Wetter gewesen - nur ich wurde kurzfristig bis 20 Uhr im Büro festgenagelt (*grrrrrrrrrrrr*) udn damit war die Nachmittagsrunde passee.


----------



## Tatü (11. Juni 2011)

@Ghost ich habe deine Antwort zu spät gesehen, sorry.


----------



## Durchstarterin (8. Juli 2011)

Würdet ihr denn eine Anfängerin mitnehmen? 
Liest sich alles als seid ihr unglaublich fit oO Oo


----------



## Ghost78 (8. Juli 2011)

Hallo Ladies, 

ich habe nächste Woche Urlaub und würde ein paar Touren fahren (auch bei leichterem Regen). Jemand Zeit und Interesse?

@Durchstarterin: Gerne! Die Daten wo, wieviel und wie schwer werden vorab besprochen . 

VG und schönes WE, Ghost


----------



## franzi-k (10. Juli 2011)

Hallo Mädels,

ich bin auf der Suche nach Mitradlerinnen für gemeinsames after-work biken an der Isar. Seid ihr da hin und wieder unterwegs?  

LG


----------



## melp89 (13. August 2011)

Hallo,

Ich komme aus dem Münchner Osten und fahre seit ca. einem Jahr Mountainbike. Würd mich freuen, Mitradlerinnen zu finden, die abends ne Runde biken wollen (im Raum Ebersberg) und am Wochenende hin und wieder nen Abstecher in die Alpen zu machen...


----------



## Ghost78 (15. August 2011)

Servus Mädels, 

wie siehts bei Euch am Samstag, 27.08. aus? Jemand Lust und Zeit?

VG Ghost78

@Melp89: Komme aus Daglfing und gerne mal am WE zum biken in die Alpen - fahre jetzt 2 Jahre.




melp89 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Ich komme aus dem Münchner Osten und fahre seit ca. einem Jahr Mountainbike. Würd mich freuen, Mitradlerinnen zu finden, die abends ne Runde biken wollen (im Raum Ebersberg) und am Wochenende hin und wieder nen Abstecher in die Alpen zu machen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ghost78 (16. August 2011)

Servus Zusammen, 

am kommenden Sonntag würde ich mit meinem Freund zusammen eine Tour fahren. Hatten uns erstmal so 1200 Hm gedacht, wäre aber noch drüber zu reden. Hier die Frage: 

Hat jemand von euch Mädels mit Partner ggf. Lust sich uns anzuschließen? 

Ich selbst fahre meine 2. Saison bin also fahrtechnisch fortgeschr. Anfänger. Mein Freund selbst fährt schon viel länger und ist dementsprechend auch besser. 

VG Ghost78


----------



## franzi-k (17. August 2011)

Hallo Mädels,

ich wär auf jeden Fall für's Wochenendbiken zu haben (auch mit meinem Freund zusammen), hab aber leider die nächsten 3 Wochenenden keine Zeit, da wir uns an eine Transalp wagen... Nach diesem verregneten Sommer hoff ich mal auf einen schönen Herbst, wo sich dann doch die eine oder andre Tour noch ausgehen sollt.

VG


----------



## Ghost78 (17. August 2011)

franzi-k schrieb:


> Hallo Mädels,
> 
> ich wär auf jeden Fall für's Wochenendbiken zu haben (auch mit meinem Freund zusammen), hab aber leider die nächsten 3 Wochenenden keine Zeit, da wir uns an eine Transalp wagen... Nach diesem verregneten Sommer hoff ich mal auf einen schönen Herbst, wo sich dann doch die eine oder andre Tour noch ausgehen sollt.
> 
> VG


 
Hi Franzi, 

wann startet ihr denn bzw. wieviele Etappen wollt ihr denn fahren? Und wieviele HM und KM gesamt? Wir mussten unseren AlpX im Juli leider wegen Schneefall absagen. Verschieben war leider arbeitsbedingt nicht möglich. 

Gerne können wir auch mal längere Tagestouren zusammen fahren. 

LG Ghost


----------



## franzi-k (22. September 2011)

Das war wohl das Jahr der missglückten Alpen Überquerungen. Wir mußten leider nach 2 Tagen krankheitsbedingt abbrechen 

Hätte denn jemand von euch Lust am Sonntag ne Tour zusammen mit mir und meinem Freund zu fahren? Zwecks Ausflugsziel (Rosenheim, Kufstein, Garmisch, Tegernsee, Schliersee, usw..) sind wir relativ flexibel.

VG


----------



## Ghost78 (23. September 2011)

Hallo Franzi, 

an sich sehr gerne. Aber mein Freund ist am WE beruflich eingespannt und ich hab wohl ne Nebenhöhlenentzündung gefangen. Insofern evtl in zwei Wochen oder ggfs nächsten So?

Schade das mit dem AlpX. Ist jmd gestürtzt oder "nur" krank geworden?

VLG Ghost


----------



## franzi-k (24. September 2011)

Hallo Heike,

glaub die nächsten 2 Wochenenden sind bei mir schon ziemlich voll, aber schau mer mal...

Bin zum AlpenX schon mit ner Magen/Darm-Erkrankung gestartet, was nicht besser wurde und nach 2 Gipfeln (Plumsjoch, Geiseljoch) war dann leider Schluß. 

VG


----------

